# Auf Tabellenzellen klicken



## cajax (17. Dez 2011)

Hi Leute!

Wiedermal steht ein Problem an, das gelöst werden muss:

Ich habe eine JSP Seite, die eine Tabelle beinhaltet. Nun soll folgendes passieren: Klicke ich auf eine Tabellenzelle, möchte ich zu meinem Servlet gelangen und von dort, irgendwie, eine Information über genau diese Tabellenzelle erhalten. Als Informationsquelle habe ich jeder Tabellenzelle eine eigene id verpasst.
Ich hab das jetzt mit [XML]onclick="location.href='meinservlet'"[/XML] versucht. Damit komme ich schon auf meinservlet, jedoch weiß ich im Servlet nicht, welche Tabellenzelle dafür verantwortlich war. (Jedoch brauche ich diese Info.)
Als nächstes habe ich in jede Tabellenzelle einen Hyperlink eingetragen und versucht, das Problem so zu lösen. Klicke ich nun auf diesen Hyperlink, weiß ich jedoch im Servlet immernoch nicht, auf welchen von diesen Hyperlinks (ergo auf welche Tabellenzelle) geklickt wurde.
Um die id oder ähnliches von der Tabellenzelle im Servlet auszumachen, habe ich sämtliche methoden von HttpServletRequest ausprobiert.

Wie löse ich nun das Problem? Funktioniert das überhaupt über die id, oder gibt es da was anderes? (Implizite Tabellenkoordinaten, irgendwie über die HttpSession etc.?)

Würde mich über den ein oder anderen Vorschlag echt freuen!
(kein javascript)


----------



## ARadauer (17. Dez 2011)

du musst einen paramter an das servlet übergeben

onclick="location.href='meinservlet?id=1'"
den kannst du dann auslesen...


----------



## cajax (17. Dez 2011)

awesome!
mit [XML]request.getParameter("id")[/XML] kann ich nun die id anzeigen lassen :toll:

thanx a lot!


----------

